
Mary Lee Berners-Lee obituary - delibes
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jan/23/mary-lee-berners-lee-obituary
======
walshemj
This is Tim Berners Mother

~~~
jason_slack
As the article says!

It's pretty amazing her accomplishments in the field, yet today is the first
time I have heard of her. I wonder why her name isn't as popular as Grace
Hopper and other women who helped pioneer the field right alongside men?

